# Grumpy Old Men



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Can't Ice Fish... Might as well watch the movie & sequel;

*HAVE A BACON SANDWICH!*


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

This is how I'm getting my fix

















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope you pinched the barb back!!! Lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I just tied a bell to some 8lb it's pretty entertaining! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL! Got a cat just like that. She puts up a good fight in a light ice rod!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a rod like that with a leather mouse tied to the line. The cats go wold over it.


----------

